# 55 gallon stocking pics



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

hey guys what do you guys think


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)




----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

i want 1 more fish !


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

What are the sizes of the fish? Do you want a non-cichlid or cichlid?

First I think you are at max capacity. Some people say 55 gall for just one JD. I would be wary of having the ebjd with a real JD. EBJDS arent that aggressive and are prone to disease at young ages. I am not too sure how successful you will be with this tank with the current stock list but I can tell you that if you add another cichlid you will be flirting with disaster. I already think you are keeping the ebjd withe jd and sal. If it were my tank I would take out either the EBJD or JD and then maybe you could add another smaller cichlid. I would take out the EBJD and try and do a JD, sal, convict/firemouth tank.


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

nice response. yes i dont want another cichlid. so far its been alright between tempers in the tank

note all the fish are below 3 inches and the tank has been running now for about 3 months


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking at your picture, I can't help but notice that only the JD is visible in the picture. How does your salvini do? Does it stay hidden most of the time or is out and about, swimming around in open space?


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

bernie comeau said:


> Looking at your picture, I can't help but notice that only the JD is visible in the picture. How does your salvini do? Does it stay hidden most of the time or is out and about, swimming around in open space?


I just realized that there was even a fish in the tank! :lol: I think you need to redecorate your tank and get rid of those cups. But it is your tank and it is what you ultimately have to look at everyday, so if you like it keep. If it were me I would add some more plants and maybe add some rock structure or something a little more natural. Other than that your tank does look great! Are those live plants?


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

mastertks said:


> nice response. yes i dont want another cichlid. so far its been alright between tempers in the tank
> 
> note all the fish are below 3 inches and the tank has been running now for about 3 months


I think you could maybe add some type of schooling fish, would have to be tough and big enough so they can't be swallowed or beaten up. It depends if your Dempsey will allow them in the tank when he is bigger. Tiger Barbs could be possible, giant danios, or maybe some buenos aires tetras.

Personally I would get something for cleanup crew. Your tank is very similar to my old 55 gall tank setup which got moved to my 75 gallon. I had a salvini, jack dempsey, pictus catfish, rainbow shark, and one dinosaur bichir. It worked very well and never had to big of aggression problems. The Jack Dempsey was around 5 inches and the salvini was only 3 inches once they got moved. If I were you I would add a pictus catfish. I really liked the dinosaur bichir and the cichlids left it alone because they didnt see it as a threat so you could potentially add that but you would be pushing your bioload if they were to be all full grown.


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

yes my salvini is always out and about...all my fish swim around alot

ya i was thinking on a catfish for cleaning crew..but i do most of that weekly every 2 weeks ect.


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

thanks for the great feedback


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

and the plants are fake...


----------



## trjamieson (May 29, 2010)

(Y) i bet they love hiding in those cups!


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

yes they do! , im thinking of slowly swapping them out for maybe beach buckets? or terracotta pots..

i like the cups though, it makes maintenance alot easier


----------



## trjamieson (May 29, 2010)

that is true, terracotta are at little more aesthetic though. One of my friends has a parrot cichlid and he rolls the pots around like a ball when he gets bored. its mega cute


----------

